

Spas: Simple PHP Application Servers - datashovel

I think I&#x27;m working on something somewhat unique in the PHP world.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cameronjacobson&#x2F;Spas<p>Before I get too far I&#x27;d love to get some feedback from some expert PHP devs.  Familiarity with Symfony2, Silex, and the Event package are ideal.<p>All examples&#x2F;* seem to be working appropriately (with basic testing so far), and I&#x27;m definitely aware of and trying to be cautious in terms of the potential for leaky global application variables.
======
datashovel
Sorry. Here's a good link that should help you get started:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_server](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_server)

Since this is in early stages, I would say that if it's not clear after
looking at the examples/* files this project may not be for you... (yet) :)

------
bswuft
what are you trying to accomplish? ie. What problem are you solving? Sorry,
its a little unclear.

